# Highest Year Level Achieved - What does it mean?



## Serendipity14

Hi,

This might sound like a basic question but I am confused as to what should I select under this head. I am filling out application for graduate program in University of Windsor and encountered this option when filling out institutions attended.

There are a number of options available under the head "Highest Year Level Achieved" viz. Less than 1 year, 13, SEC 5, 11, OTHER LEVEL, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, GRADUATE LEVEL, OAC, 12. I have completed Bachelors (3 years) and pursuing Masters (Total duration of 3 years - I have completed 2.5 Years).

Can somebody help me out?

Thanks


----------



## colchar

They are asking the highest level you have achieved so a three year degree would likely be level 3.

You say you are applying for a grad program - which one? And you say you are pursuing a Masters and are 2.5 years into a 3 year Masters...what Masters program lasts that long? Or are you just applying to a Masters program after your B.A.?


----------



## Serendipity14

Hi,

Thanks for the response. Applying for Msc. Computer Science. Submitted the application just now!

About the Masters the program, I am pursuing Master of Computer Applications, this the sole Masters program which lasts 3 years. Almost through with it, need to submit final project 

And I have a slightly twisted academic background, I opted for Masters after completing Bachelors in Commerce.


----------



## colchar

Where does a Master's of Computer Applications take three years?!?!

Also, in Canada you need a four year degree to be admitted to a grad program. Three year degrees don't cut it.


----------



## Serendipity14

In India! Yes I do understand that. I have 3 years of Bachelor degree and 3 years of Masters, so that makes it a total of 6 years. Eligibility criteria requires 4 years of studies as you mentioned.


----------



## colchar

Serendipity14 said:


> In India! Yes I do understand that. I have 3 years of Bachelor degree and 3 years of Masters, so that makes it a total of 6 years. Eligibility criteria requires 4 years of studies as you mentioned.



Eligibility criteria will require a four year degree, not four years of study. I just checked and the admission requirement is an Honours B.A. which is a four year degree. Your three year degree is not an honours degree.

You have to realize that degrees from India are not the same as degrees from Canadian universities as we have higher standards and our degrees take longer to obtain.


----------



## Serendipity14

I had the same query and thus got in touch with Dalhousie university just to check whether I am eligible or not. I don't remember the name of the person who responded to my email but Dalhousie did said I was eligible. Also, my pre-screening application to Alberta university was approved. So I guess there is hope


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Dalhousie _is *not*_ the University of Windsor or U of Alberta, and what applies at Dalhousie does not necessarily apply at U. of Windsor or U of Alberta.

Also, do not call it Alberta University or they will laugh at you... it is the University of Alberta. There is no such institution as "Alberta University."


----------



## Serendipity14

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Dalhousie _is *not*_ the University of Windsor or U of Alberta, and what applies at Dalhousie does not necessarily apply at U. of Windsor or U of Alberta.
> 
> Also, do not call it Alberta University or they will laugh at you... it is the University of Alberta. There is no such institution as "Alberta University."


Yes, I do understand that every university has its own set of rules and regulations. I did try to get in touch with each of the university I applied in but majority of them asked me to first fill out the online application before commenting on my eligibility criteria except for Dalhousie (they said I am eligible) and University of Alberta approved pre-application.

And apologies for my mistake. I am still settling in


----------



## colchar

Serendipity14 said:


> I had the same query and thus got in touch with Dalhousie university just to check whether I am eligible or not. I don't remember the name of the person who responded to my email but Dalhousie did said I was eligible. Also, my pre-screening application to Alberta university was approved. So I guess there is hope



Each university makes their own rules so you would have to check with each.


----------

